# V8 exhaust ideas



## nopantsdougie (Nov 17, 2006)

what are you guys running for exhausts on your v8's
currently running, deleted mid muffler but want more growl
post pics


----------



## yodasfro (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: V8 exhaust ideas (16vmknumero2)*

My friend has dual setup on his black v8 check here.
http://www.justfourrings.com/index.php


----------

